# Tissot Seastar



## SittingBull (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there, I'm trying to date my recently deceased grandfather old watch that I found sitting in his workshop. It's Tissot Seastar (can't take the strap off myself so can't find the serial number) which is hand wound. It says "Waterproof" on the underside of the watch. Thanks 












http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8233/dsc00267el.jpg


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks very 1950s to me...


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> Looks very 1950s to me...


i agree maybe late 50s early 60s


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

The head of the Tissot is beautiful. <3

Not so keen on the strap though.


----------

